# Remmy 308 VTR



## Dusty Roads (Mar 31, 2010)

Fine shootin' gun!
Features triangular barrel(short stiff barrel-I nailed a doe at 165yrds one shot this 09 season) with muzzle brake(works excellant).
 Soft grippy inserts make for quick easy handling.
 Been deer huntin' since 68'.
You need a deer rifle?      THIS IS IT!


----------



## Headhunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have one and love it


----------



## Dub (Aug 29, 2010)

Do they make one without the brake.  I hate brakes and sure don't need them on a .308 Win.

Post pics of yours if you can.


----------

